# Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?



## Schrat (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich will jetzt meine Folie für den Ufergraben bestellen. Sie soll möglichst aus einen Stück sein. Da der Graben eine Ecke des Teiches einschließt stellt sich die Frage ob ich da Stück um die Ecke legen kann? Meiner Meinung nach sollte es kein Problem sein. Die Außenseite wird gemessen, in der Kurve wird die Folie auf der Innenseite dann eingeschlagen. Bevor es sich am Ende rausstellt, dass ich doch falsch gedacht habe, wollte ich noch mal eure Meinung hören. Hat das jemand schon so praktiziert?

Danke. 
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

hallo Torsten,

nimm doch mal ein blatt papier das der foliengröße im maßstab entspricht, da kann man(n) probieren ob es funzt. 

ich denke um die ecke legen wird ned einfach


----------



## Schrat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

Naja Papier hat ja nicht annähernd die Flexibilität der Folie. Mit Frischhaltefolie könnte man das vielleicht eher simulieren... 
Ich habe mal eine Mail an einen Verkäufer geschrieben, mal sehen was der für Meinung hat.


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

ich hab da noch 2 links 

http://www.basteln.machtspass.com/origami_anleitungen.htm

http://www.origami-kunst.de/faltanleitungen/



> Ich habe mal eine Mail an einen Verkäufer geschrieben, mal sehen was der für Meinung hat.


 
oder einen japaner fragen


----------



## Schrat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

Na dann falte mir doch mal was für meinen Graben. Aber bitte auch mit den im Hintergrund zu sehenden Wall. Das dürfte selbst einen geübten japanischen Origamifalter den Schweiß auf die Stirne treiben...


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

hallo Torsten,

ich bin zwar kein japaner, aber franken können so was auch 

   

und du bestimmt auch  nur mut beim probieren


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

hallo torsten,

was spricht denn dagegen, die folie gleich passend zu bestellen, sprich vom hersteller entsprechend verschweißen zu lassen? 

ok, natürlich nicht auf den mm genau passend, aber wenn der hersteller mehrere "bahnen" entsprechend verschweißt, dann entsteht problemlos der entsprechende bogen und du müsstest nur noch die feinanpassung machen und dich nicht mehr mit dem falten von schwänen, segelbooten oder ähnlichem auseinander setzen.


----------



## Schrat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*



mitch schrieb:


> hallo Torsten,
> 
> ich bin zwar kein japaner, aber franken können so was auch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 83517 Anhang anzeigen 83518



Nicht schlecht.  
Aber wo ist jetzt der im Vordergrund zu sehenden Bogen...? 



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> hallo torsten,
> 
> was spricht denn dagegen, die folie gleich passend zu bestellen, sprich vom hersteller entsprechend verschweißen zu lassen?



Der Preis?!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*





Schrat schrieb:


> Der Preis?!


hast du dir denn schonmal nen angebot machen lassen?  wir haben unsere teichfolie auch nach rastermaß bestellt und das war lange nicht so teuer, wie ich mir das vorher ausgemalt hatte. 

erkundige dich doch mal bei http://www.teichbau-garten.de/ , wende dich an *herrn geib* und lass dir ein unverbindliches angebot nach deinen maßen erstellen. das kostet ja erstmal nichts und danach weisst du, wo du preislich hinkämst.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

Hallo Torsten,
da mein Ufergraben ja um 3 Seiten des Teiches ging und ich auch vor einem
ähnlichen Problem stand hab ich einfach immer nur Teilbereiche für den Ufergraben
gemacht.
Das hiesse bei Dir -  die Folie einfach abschneiden und nicht einen durchgehenden
Ufergraben, sonder 2 wenn nötig 3 kürzere Ufergräben.
Hatte ich vor dem Umbau auch schon und kann über keine Probleme berichten.
LG Markus


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*



> Markus: sondern 2 wenn nötig 3 kürzere Ufergräben


 
und die untereinander mit folienflanschen verbinden - so könnte das auch gehen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

Hi mitch,
ich habe sie bei mir gar nicht mit Flanschen verbunden - 
bei mir ziehen sie ja das Wasser über die Ufermatten.
mit Flansch wäre zwar auch eine Möglichkeit - aber denke das muss nicht sein.
Andere alternative - über den Zwischendamm die Folien überlappen lassen und
auch eine Ufermatte schmeissen, das sollte auch funktionieren.
LG Markus


----------



## mitch (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

hallo markus,

wenn der graben nur für die optik zuständig ist , wenn thorsten ihn zum filten hernehmen will waren flansche besser


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

da hast du recht Mitch.
LG Markus


----------



## Schrat (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

Vielen Dank für eure rege Teilnahme... 

Der Graben ist nicht zum filtern gedacht. 

Ich werde es mal testen, ob's um "die Ecke" funktioniert. Bestellen werde ich einen Meter länger, da kann ich die Folie immer noch durchschneiden und noch einen Damm einziehen wenn's nicht klappt.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Schrat (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

Sollte mal jemand vor diesen Problem stehen, es funktioniert.


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

hallo Torsten,

lass uns doch bitte an deinem ecken-glück  teilhaben ==> bilder


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

Hallo Thorsten,
ja die Bilder würden mich auch interessieren, wie Du es jetzt gelöst hast.
LG Markus


----------



## Schrat (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

Gelöst? Folie rein geschmissen und gut. 

Den Meter den im mehr bestellt habe habe ich allerdings auch gebraucht.


----------



## Schrat (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichfolie um "die Ecke" legen möglich?*

Die Schwalben sind ganz begeistert von meinen Sumpf und schleppen ganz schön was weg. 

Ich komme kaum mit dem nach füllen hinterher...


----------

